# Need advice on canned food???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I am looking for some canned food for my 7 months boy but I am not sure qhich one is good aince there is a lot out there. I thinking of wellness core but not sure if any of you guys have experience with that.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

some of the better canned foods are Blue Buffalo, Evo, Fromm,Innova, Natural Balance by **** Patten,Newman's Own, and Wellnesss. These are mentioned in The Whole Dog Journal's "top dog foods for total wellness" booklet.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Also good are Merrick and Whole Earth Farms (cheaper than most). Both are TOTALLY sourced in USA and produced in USDA facilities. Merrick has tons of varieties, too. Whole Earth is one of the few that does not contain carrageenan if that's a concern.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok thanks folks I going to look for those at my local pet store next week.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I don't feed canned food so I'm not sure, but you can have a look on the website dogfoodadvisor.com for reviews and ratings. They also have lists of all the best rated foods by categories (dry, wet, raw).


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Just bought two can of Merrick today and i will let my boy enjoy it tomorroe. I will update with you guys for the the result couple of days later. Once again thank you folks lol


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

One more thing that I would like know. Does any of you guys have any experience with the Simply Nourish Freeze Dried Fruit Blend Dog Treats?


----------

